# Anyone know details on this UrQ?



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

Anyone familiar with this specific car? http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem And can anyone confirm my belief that the "special color changing paint" is Helios Metalic Blue? That's the specific color UrQ Im looking for and this UrQ seems a worthy one for a slow but full rehab/restoration, at least at first glance.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Anyone know details on this UrQ? (StormChaser)*

It certainly looks like Helios Blue


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Anyone know details on this UrQ? (PerL)*

I agree that it appears to be Helios, which would be a HUGE bonus for me. Compare the color or that ur to my first car (81 5+5 in Helios):








and the car in question:










_Modified by StormChaser at 2:10 PM 10-10-2006_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Anyone know details on this UrQ? (StormChaser)*

I had a look in the parts catalogue, and the two different blue colors for 1984 were Oceanic Blue (which this isnt) and Amazonas Blue. Helios was not available in 84


----------



## delta v (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Anyone know details on this UrQ? (PerL)*

Nevada!







Why can't it be closer to me?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Anyone know details on this UrQ? (delta v)*

Back off...mine, I saw it first.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Anyone know details on this UrQ? (delta v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *delta v* »_Nevada!







Why can't it be closer to me?
Because if it was closer to you it would be a NY car. NY cars=ROTTED PIECES OF $HIT. Trust me, if your looking for one, find one in AZ/Cali/NV/NM and pay the $1000-$1500 to ship it. It will be the best extra $ you will ever spend. Ask me how I know







I saw this car before Dave, and I too was a bit curious by the paint. It is possible it is Helios, perhaps an early build that somehow got through, who knows. In those pics though, it does look a bit "off" of Helios though. Look into it Dave, I'd LOVE to see you show up at Carlisle in a Ur-Q http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## delta v (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Anyone know details on this UrQ? (Quattro Krant)*

Haha, excellent point.
Another option would be to just move as well...


----------



## MGaz (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Anyone know details on this UrQ? (delta v)*

raddom question here, but why is the side of the radiator box lost its black? 
i'm asking cus mine is the same?







or it was till i went and painted it just now! lol


----------



## MGaz (Aug 9, 2006)

and whats so great about the colour? is it worth something to ya!?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Anyone know details on this UrQ? (MGaz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MGaz* »_raddom question here, but why is the side of the radiator box lost its black? 
i'm asking cus mine is the same?







or it was till i went and painted it just now! lol


















It's becuase here in the states the cover is made of paper board.
The black paint flakes away easliy on these, especially considering how old they are.
The replacements are plastic, and they stay black. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (MGaz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MGaz* »_and whats so great about the colour? is it worth something to ya!? 

In the states blue urq's are rare.
Actually anything but red, white, and gobi are rare.
And the fact that it's an '84, even more rare ( that's the lowest number of imported units aside the rouge '86)


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Anyone know details on this UrQ? (StormChaser)*

UrQs are rare here in the states, period( I've never seen one in person, and only a little more that 700 or so were imported). But what is the car in the top picture exactly?( BTW paint color looks about the same, but the lighting is different in both photos)


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Anyone know details on this UrQ? (chernaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_It's becuase here in the states the cover is made of paper board.

It is made of cardboard on my Cq as well, it would be weird if they had different materials for different markets.

_Quote, originally posted by *chernaudi* »_But what is the car in the top picture exactly?( BTW paint color looks about the same, but the lighting is different in both photos)

That is an 1981 Audi 4000 5+5. It was a 2-door version, and the 5+5 name is because it had a 5-cylinder engine and 5-speed gearbox. It was sold in USA only, and only for 1981, as the alternative to the Coupe (regular, not quattro) which appeared in 1982 on US shores. The color is not the same, I suspect it is a bit darker and a bit "bluer".


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
In the states blue urq's are rare.
Actually anything but red, white, and gobi are rare.
And the fact that it's an '84, even more rare ( that's the lowest number of imported units aside the rouge '86)

Yes, its true that 84 saw the lowest number of Ur-Q's brought into the states. However, the 85's are the most desirable as they had the updated interior. It's funny that you say that red is a more common color for a Ur-Q. When I was looking for mine, it HAD to be Tornado Red. Mars Red is nice, it looks red, until you park it next to a Tornado Red car. Anyways, I found EVERY color but red, mostly gobi.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

I had to have a red one as well.
I could only find a graphite metallic that needed paint, so I converted it to tornado.

But....now I do miss the graphite metallic, so we'll have to see.....
And that color is quite rare in the U.S.


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: (Sepp)*

audi forum is calling out scam on that auction so beware. What is a suitable alternative for the URQ? Old, quattro, fast, sexy?







thx


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (2002GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002GTI* »_audi forum is calling out scam on that auction so beware. 

Which Audi forum? lol There are tons of Audi related forums...and ur on one of them here. lmao
I tend to agree that SOMETHING isnt right with that auction/car. I pulled a CarFax on it, it has a NAM title, yet the auction says clear title. Also, when I sent a message to the seller asking about the mileage, he/she never replied. Then just after the first listing ened, I contact from somebody claiming to be the owners "assistant" saying he would let me have the car for $7,000. Of course that got deleted. After the second auction ended with the price still not getting to his reserve price, I contactacted the seller and offered to purchase it for my last bid, no suprise that I never got a response. lol Yeah, Id say something is up.


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_Which Audi forum? lol There are tons of Audi related forums...and ur on one of them here. lmao

AudiWorld the premier Audi forum... 

_Quote »_I tend to agree that SOMETHING isnt right with that auction/car. I pulled a CarFax on it, it has a NAM title, yet the auction says clear title. Also, when I sent a message to the seller asking about the mileage, he/she never replied. Then just after the first listing ened, I contact from somebody claiming to be the owners "assistant" saying he would let me have the car for $7,000. Of course that got deleted. After the second auction ended with the price still not getting to his reserve price, I contactacted the seller and offered to purchase it for my last bid, no suprise that I never got a response. lol Yeah, Id say something is up.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...50143
http://forums.audiworld.com/qu...phtml
should make it clear enough.



_Modified by 2002GTI at 4:30 PM 10-25-2006_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (2002GTI)*

There's been a good number of urq related scams on ebay...
Not sure really why.
Lot's of cars that have sold, and are relisted by a diferent person that whom originally bought the car..








You have to be brave/and or insane to buy a quattro sight-unseen.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

That and it was listed as an S4 during one of the scams also


----------

